# Personal Defense lessons learned during a hurricane



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I found this to be interesting. Leans toward the topic of personal defense and guns but then delves in a bit deeper, so I classified it under survival.












> Reader Andrew Teague writes:
> 
> As an amateur outdoor enthusiast, I enjoy a little obsessive gear prep. Then Hurricane Harvey dumped over a year's worth of rain on my parents' house in less than 48 hours, flooding their home to roughly two feet above floor level. That provided me a unique opportunity to test out my packing list beyond the requirements of a weekend camping trip.
> 
> ...


http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...ey-personal-defense-lessons-learned-disaster/


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Good read.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope some of our fellow forum members will return or report in on lessons they have learned down in Texas and Florida as well.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Real experience rules.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Self defense lessons should be on every parents list now. 
Just be sure you pick the right place. Daughter had 10yo son in a class that just kept giving same lesson so he would never graduate. Like everythign else you have to make sure your not being ripped off.
But I think the way kids are being attacked on school now they should have some kind of training. At least enough to fight off till you can run.
My 7yo great grandkid was attacked in school for being white nerd. They need to disconnect that phone from the kids head and put him in some kind of class,imo. He is very smart and they do limit his phone thing,but he is hooked on web iphone like most kids today. He does also get lots of yard time so he is healthy.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

In the article the author suggested knowing other firearms for the instance of someone loaning you one. There is another reason too. I don't want anyone to take this the wrong way, I don't believe anyone's survival plan should be taking from others, and many here probably know my plan is to stay put as much as possible being that I'm in my BOL but I'm not always, none of us are. We may have a sizable arsenal and plenty of ammo at home (or maybe we don't ) but it can't travel with us everywhere. Some people may take more risks than I do but when I travel multiple states I don't carry an assortment of assault rifles with thousands of rounds because I feel the complications of doing such could be too great, meaning being searched, having to empty the car do to breakdown or wreck as a few examples. If the world fell apart on said trip I have a limited amount of ammo and distance I can effectively shoot. Again I would never take from those who leave me alone but those who don't leave me alone may be making donations to what I have which is completely unpredictable, having a varied knowledge of firearms could help.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

sgtusmc98, our cabin is in the next state over, there are no major cities to pass through. The Trip takes us -no me, 4 hours. The younger folk do it quicker. Although we've never been broken into I am uncomfortable leaving firearms there. Like yourself, I am somewhat concerned about multiple firearm in transit. The cabin is on the edge of 60,000 acres of timberland. The game cams pick up enough large mammals, some of it is stupid like the porcupine that was attempting to devour a $4,000+ paint job on the cabin to the black bear who left claw marks in the tool shed and a bite mark as high as I can reach. Cell phone coverage is spotty. There is what I want to cover the grand kids and GM and then what I want to shoot for fun. Even with a pick-up truck there's a bunch I don't want to leave behind in the truck if it breaks down or- - -. I've been increasing the stored ammo.


----------



## EricBTTA (Feb 14, 2019)

Great article thanks for posting, it looks to me like having water gear; a small boat like a canoe or kayak, dry bags and appropriate attire are all crucial items to have if you live in areas that are affected by storms or flash flooding. Portable Water purification and gas powered stoves are also a must.

It pays to be prepared.


----------

